# FBI and Police Check-Clear answer please



## leesa45 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi if anyone could tell me exactly when and where to do these it would be a great help. 
I am going to Australia in March, During that time will be applying for our PMV. Should I get started and request my FBI check before I leave the US? Should I also get my fingerprints here before I leave as well? As for my police check is that my local police in my city? Or is this the police department where I will be staying in Australia? I feel like if I do the FBI check while I am in Australia it will take much longer to get the results over there? I have had a FBI background check done last year as I worked for the Federal Government and I am US military Veteran. 
If anyone could be very specific I would greatly appreciate it thanks 
Lisa


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

What subclass visa are you applying? 

I did not go to the local police department. I just went to my state website, filled out their form and mailed it with payment to the address on the application. Took about 2-3 weeks because... well, it's Florida. My federal was done through an FBI-approved channeler so it took about 5 days (I had three federal checks done in the year before, so I don't know if that had anything to do with the speediness of return). For that, I went to the local university police department and completed the fingerprint form, then mailed it in with the application and paid the fee online.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

A PMV (Prospective Marriage Visa) application cannot be lodged if you are in Australia, you must be outside the country when applying. Do you mean a partner (e.g. subclass 820) visa?


----------



## leesa45 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Yes I meant the partner 820 sorry its hard to keep the number straight. I have a visa subclass 600 that is good for one year multiple entries leaving after 6 month intervals. I do not have the no further stay condition on my Visa so I want to apply for the 820 visa while I am on shore. I am not sure if we should apply for the 820 Visa or I should apply for an extension on my 6 months at the end of the 6 months. My partner and I went to immigration when I was there in October and she mentioned the 820 Visa so that I can get the Bridging Visa while we are waiting. We have been together over 4 years but not living together, we have now decided this we want this to be permanent so we are trying to figure it all out. 
Thanks 
Lisa


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Is DIBP accepting FBI clearance from an approved channeler now? I remember when I applied for 309, they wanted applicant to get the clearance directly from FBI and not via Channeler.



Skybluebrewer said:


> My federal was done through an FBI-approved channeler so it took about 5 days .


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Nevermind, little googling suggests they are accepting FBI clearance from channeler now. Wish I could have done my homework like i did in first stage, FBI just deducted money from my card for background check 4 months after receiving the request.... Still waiting for the clearance in mail.


----------



## wsliuzx (Feb 10, 2016)

I applied for a police clearance certificate via FBI West Virginia office back in November. Nothing heard from them so far. Nothing. 
Thats all I know.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I applied in October last year, they just took money from my card last week. Hopefully you should hear from them in a month 



wsliuzx said:


> I applied for a police clearance certificate via FBI West Virginia office back in November. Nothing heard from them so far. Nothing.
> Thats all I know.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, the list of approved channellers is listed on the Australia immigration website. It says FBI could take 14-16 weeks but channellers are 5-7 days. I believe it cost me $50 through Accurate Biometrics and was processed immediately as I paid online: United States of America


----------



## leesa45 (Feb 8, 2016)

Great info thank you


----------



## moogal83 (Feb 17, 2016)

tara.jatt said:


> I applied in October last year, they just took money from my card last week. Hopefully you should hear from them in a month


Hi Tara.jatt,

Have you received your clearance in the mail yet? I am on a similar timeline as you - application arrived at FBI in November, credit card was just charged today, 16 weeks later. Wondering how long we will have to wait to receive them in the mail...CO is asking!!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

This might sound silly, but when you downloaded the FBI fingerprint card, did you print it on regular paper? Or is there somewhere we would need to order an actual card? I have had background checks done since I went into the military at age 17, so I'm not concerned about the results. Just want to make sure I have a "qualified" FBI Fingerprint form.

Thanks!


----------



## moogal83 (Feb 17, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> This might sound silly, but when you downloaded the FBI fingerprint card, did you print it on regular paper? Or is there somewhere we would need to order an actual card? I have had background checks done since I went into the military at age 17, so I'm not concerned about the results. Just want to make sure I have a "qualified" FBI Fingerprint form.
> 
> Thanks!


I went to my local police station to get my fingerprints taken, and they provided me with the fingerprint card.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

moogal83 said:


> I went to my local police station to get my fingerprints taken, and they provided me with the fingerprint card.


Ok, but was that in the United States? I'm already in Australia.


----------



## leesa45 (Feb 8, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Ok, but was that in the United States? I'm already in Australia.


Hi I decided to get my fingerprints done while I am here in the US. I went to my local Police Station and had them done and they provided the cards. I do know that if you go to the FBI website you can download and print the cards there but I think it needs to be on a special type of paper it says it on the sight. I too was in the military at 17 but remember FBI clearance is only valid for one year I have had around 3 or 4 done due to the Military and having multiple government jobs. Hope this helps 
Lisa


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> This might sound silly, but when you downloaded the FBI fingerprint card, did you print it on regular paper? Or is there somewhere we would need to order an actual card? I have had background checks done since I went into the military at age 17, so I'm not concerned about the results. Just want to make sure I have a "qualified" FBI Fingerprint form.
> 
> Thanks!


My local police station stopped providing cards, but the FBI approved channeler I used gave me a link to print the card on regular printer paper at home. The police station had no problem with me doing them on the paper.


----------



## moogal83 (Feb 17, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Ok, but was that in the United States? I'm already in Australia.


Whoops! Sorry, didn't realize. I think regular printer paper is fine. From FBI website:

Your fingerprints should be placed on a standard fingerprint form (FD-258) commonly used for applicant or law enforcement purposes. *The FBI will accept FD-258 fingerprint cards on standard white paper stock.*


----------



## mving2017 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,

I also have a couple of questions.....for those who have had their visas approved and used a Channeling service (I'm considering using Accurate Biometrics), did you have to have it approved using an apostille. How did you do this?

I am also going to use the web AND mail option (however it would need to be sent to family because we are currently overseas), so were you able to upload the web version for your visa application?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

moogal83 said:


> Whoops! Sorry, didn't realize. I think regular printer paper is fine. From FBI website:
> 
> Your fingerprints should be placed on a standard fingerprint form (FD-258) commonly used for applicant or law enforcement purposes. *The FBI will accept FD-258 fingerprint cards on standard white paper stock.*


Awesome! Thank you! That is what I needed to know.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

mving2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have a couple of questions.....for those who have had their visas approved and used a Channeling service (I'm considering using Accurate Biometrics), did you have to have it approved using an apostille. How did you do this?
> 
> ...


I did mine at a police station in the US, so I can't answer the apostille question. I also did web and mail version, and uploaded only the original document they mailed. It only took a few days to get to me once I mailed the fingerprints and application off.


----------



## mving2017 (Mar 18, 2016)

Skybluebrewer said:


> I did mine at a police station in the US, so I can't answer the apostille question. I also did web and mail version, and uploaded only the original document they mailed. It only took a few days to get to me once I mailed the fingerprints and application off.


Thanks for the reply. We are currently in overseas, so we will have to apply via the mail and have it returned that way too. From other searches it seemed like FBI channeling services also needed the extra step of having it apostilled, which would be a hassle and hoping not something I have to get done.


----------



## sooo_unreal (Oct 10, 2016)

Skybluebrewer said:


> I did mine at a police station in the US, so I can't answer the apostille question. I also did web and mail version, and uploaded only the original document they mailed. It only took a few days to get to me once I mailed the fingerprints and application off.


Hi there, did your visa application not require an apostille for the FBI identity summary? Also, did you send your application to the DIBP in Australia or the office in the US?
Thanks in advance.

My wife is currently applying for a partner visa (461) and her documents are being processed by the Australian visa office in China. The weird thing is they seem to have slightly different document checklists. The requirement of an apostille isn't written on the border.gov.au visa page, however I've seen people say that it is required.

I'm also worried that her FBI identity summary might have expired by the time the visa decision is made. The visa she is apply for is expected to take 3 months, but the PR migration visas take 12 months, which seems to make it almost inevitable that the police check will expire before the decision.confused:


----------

